# POB's



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2007)

Ground chuck seasoned with worcestershire and Wolfe Rub Bold and topped with swiss cheese.  The side is all the last nights leftover grilled veggies (new potatoes, onions, zuchini and corn) mixed with a bit of bleu cheese dressing and fresh cracked pepper.  Turned out better than I expected!  ;D



 

 

 

 

 



BTW, this was the fourth cook on the Primo on less than 8lbs of lump!  The cooks consisted of 5 hours for ribs, 12 hours for brisket, 1.5 hours high heat spatchcocked roaster chicken and now tonight grilled burgers.  Still enough coals to maybe do a tuna steak or two....................may do that tomorrow!


----------



## Griff (May 2, 2007)

Larry is doing his part to save the trees.


----------



## Diva Q (May 2, 2007)

looks really good!


----------



## john a (May 3, 2007)

I love a good burger, I'd like a big slice of onion on mine please.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 3, 2007)

AWESOME!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 3, 2007)

I have to make myself not make burgers...I love em too  much.

Larry, very creative on the side salad!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 3, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I have to make myself not make burgers...I love em too  much.
> 
> Larry, very creative on the side salad!



Thanks Jim, I didn't want all the leftover veggies to go to waste so I figgered I'd try that!  I'll do it again!!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 3, 2007)

Larry,

If you ever have the need to reload that ceramic with lump I would appreciate a few pics of the process, so I can get a look at how it goes together.


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 3, 2007)

Lookin Real Fine Larry


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 3, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Larry,
> 
> If you ever have the need to reload that ceramic with lump I would appreciate a few pics of the process, so I can get a look at how it goes together.



Will do Cliff, but all there is to it is you remove the cooking grates and dump the lump in, voila!  Easy peasy, no ashes to be be dump, nothing!  I will take some pic's for you though of the empty firebox and then once it's loaded, etc.


----------



## john pen (May 3, 2007)

I like mine with lettuce and tomatoes,
Heinz 57 and frenchfried potato's
big kosher pickle and a cold draft beer
Well, good god almighty.....


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 3, 2007)

which way do I steer!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 3, 2007)

But.... WTF does "POB" stand for?  :?

Plain ol burger?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 3, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> But.... WTF does "POB" stand for?  :?
> 
> Plain ol burger?



Yeah!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 3, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am so smart... I am so smart ... S.M.R.T .... I mean.... S.M.*A*.R.T


----------



## Unity (May 3, 2007)

Mmm, looks good, Larry.   

All this talk of burgers and onions (no burger is complete without onion), I flashed on a hamburger chain in Chicago called Wimpy's, where they topped with griddle-fried onions. Whenever we visited Chicago when I was a kid, I always wanted to go to Wimpy's. I think the big burger chains drove 'em out of business.   

--John  8) 
(I think I'll carmelize some onions next time I do burgers.   )


----------



## Puff1 (May 3, 2007)

Wolfey you are a cooking maniac! Looks great dude


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 4, 2007)

Go Larry, Go Larry, Go Larry!


----------

